# Windows 8, Virtualbox Error!



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi, when I try to run Windows 8 (32 bit) in VirtualBox, it loads, but only up to the point where it says "Windows Developer Preview". 

It then crashes, giving me an error saying I need to restart the computer, which repeatedly scrolls along the screen (Windows 8, I mean, not my host OS, Windows 7).

I should also note that I eventually get an error stating it's meant to work in 32 bit color, but has been reduced to 24 bit, or something along the lines of that. 

How do I fix this? The host machine is capable of running Windows 8 (Hewlett-Packard, 4gb of RAM, Quad-Core with 1.7ghz processor, I believe).


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

Did you enable the IO APIC in the system settings for the guest environment.

R


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

rmcmullen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you enable the IO APIC in the system settings for the guest environment.
> 
> R


Yes, I did.

Also, I tried this is Virtual PC (Microsoft), and I got an error stating it couldn't correctly detect my hardware, I believe.


----------

